

Anyone familiar with www.updox.com? - drdal

I was digging through some medical tech news and came across www.updox.com (I&#x27;m in the healthcare field).  Seems like a interesting concept. Any here have info on this company or know anyone that has used it?  Thanks!
======
laurenstill
It's built on the Direct protocol, so I'm not seeing why it's particularly
special. Direct, secure messaging and V/D/T is a requirement for the 2014
MUS2....

